# Corydoras habrosus with betta?



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Can 5 corydoras habrosus live peacefully with a betta and a nerite snail in a 10 gallon tank? The tank has sand and is heavily planted. Also, how would I go about adding them- all at once, or a few every two weeks or so?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have corydoras pygmaeus with a betta with no problems. I would think *most* bettas would live completely peacefully with cories.

I would add them all at once - with the tank lights off to keep everyone chill. Wouldn't hurt to dump in a bottle of tetra safestart or Dr. Tim's one and only, but if you keep an eye on your water parameters it should be okay maybe with an extra water change here and there. The bacteria catch up very quickly if you have a nice healthy colony already established.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolutely! Great choice!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Be mindful of your tank temp! cory don't like 80F water, the very max I'd go with cory in the tank is 78, 77F would be better though. Also get a sand substrate, cory sift through substrate to scavenge and gravel can rip off their little barbels and tear up their snouts, leaving them prone to infection. If you want a very cheap sand, don't go to the petstore. instead find a local Tractor Supply Co. and get Black Diamond blasting abrasive (its not rough under water, just when shot through pressurized 'gun'). 24/40 grit or -60 work well and I've used it in all my tanks including the qt and main tank my newest cory (false julies) were/are in. It will need rinsed before use but a 50lb bag is only $8.. you usually can't get enough sand at a petstore for a 2.5g for that price. I've used 3 bags of the 'sand' for: 2g, 3g, 6g, 7g, 12g long, 20g long, and 55g tanks. The $ I save on substrate prices I put towards more live plants ^^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You need at least six Habrosus but more is better and that wouldn't be a problem in a 10.

According to _The 101 Best Freshwater Nano Species_; TFH Publications; By Mark Denaro and Rachel O'Leary:

Habrosus: Temperatures are 70-78 degrees (21-26C); minimum tank size is 5 gallons (19L)
Pygmy: Temperatures 72-79 (22-26C)-; minimum tank size:is 5 gallons (19L)

This book is indispensable and at some point I'll do a review. It is available at www.msjinkzd.com. No person who has or is thinking of getting Nano fish should be without it.

If you have Stability you can add all at once and avoid a mini-cycle. However, as long as you watch your parameters and don't let Ammonia get to .25ppm you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I have sand. So, I can put 6 habrosus in a 10 gallon with a betta and a nerite? I'll have to start out with two as that's all at the pet store right now. I know it's not good for them but it'll also help avoid a mini cycle by adding them slowly, I know.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, you can do that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can put 10 in a 10 gallon if you've a mind to. ;-)


----------

